# One of my Hobbies



## Bigwrench (Oct 12, 2015)

It looks like there are some cool hobbies floating around the site ! 
Over the years I have had many different "Hobbies/Interests", most have only lasted 3-5 years. Usually I find something else I am more passionate about and need money so I start selling the other stuff to finance my newest interest LOL 
Lets see there was Pocket Knives, Lighters, hats, Belt Buckles, Stamps, Sports Cards, wrenching on old hot rods and coins just to name a few. Nowadays I only have a few that remain. Of course collecting tools has always been a "Hobby" since it goes along with Wrenching which after 28 years is no longer fun but a Job and at this point I'm just waiting on retirement 
I guess my main interest that has lasted more years than any of the others is Playing and Collecting Clawhammer Banjos. I even broke away from that awhile to make A "Sub Category" of restoring these 100+ year old Banjos, which then turned into "woodworking" in general My Wife swears its a sickness LOL and sometimes I have to agree with her 
Hopefully the fishing and boating bug will hang around for many more years but here's just a few of my collection , some remain and some are long gone


I still have 5-6 Playable Banjos and 1 Guitar I cant seem to part with but like all the other hobbies this one has been on the back burner for far too long now while I work out this fishing and boating bug lol 
At one time I had 16 Banjos !!!
I hope everyone has their "Happy Spot" and finds peace and comfort in something that has been as enjoyable to me over the years . 
The one common factor that all these interests have is ...they cost money !!! 
Soon it will be time to start hammering out some old fiddle tunes again as the weather turns cold as I prefer to fish on the fair weather days. But you can bet in the back of my mind will be Big Old Girls Blowing up on my Top Water frog at Guntersville  
Lets just hope I can get this Tin Boat project done before the urge hits me to try something else


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Oct 12, 2015)

A banjo just does something to us.


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

You rule! :lol: 

Banjos are awesome! Always wanted to learn to play one!


----------



## DaleH (Oct 12, 2015)

RiverBottomOutdoors said:


> A banjo just does something to us.


Dah da-dun dun dun Dun Dun dun Dahhhhhhhh ...


----------



## Jim (Oct 12, 2015)

:LOL2:


----------



## bptjr (Nov 12, 2015)

I understand your addictions as I collect, repair, build and play about anything with strings.my downstairs looks like a cross between a music store ,a workshop , and a fishing tackle shop .


----------



## srreynolds2003 (Nov 12, 2015)

Good to see other Musicians on here.
My little collection.


----------



## Bigwrench (Nov 12, 2015)

Well I'm glad to see I'm not the only one


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Nov 21, 2015)

DaleH said:


> RiverBottomOutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > A banjo just does something to us.
> ...


 I hear banjos.... :shock: PADDLE FASTER!!!!


----------



## PSG-1 (Dec 6, 2015)

Y'all laugh about banjo music....but I've actually met one of the villains from the movie "Deliverance"







Went up to his 77th birthday party back in August of this year. He lives up near Maggie Valley, and is quite an interesting character. And no, he's nothing like the part he played on the movie, he's as good as the day is long, just good old mountain folk.


----------



## Bigwrench (Dec 6, 2015)

That would be cool for sure !


----------



## MonicaHans (Aug 27, 2021)

I love playing the keyboard.Hoping to buy a piano in future.Nothing beats music in free time.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Aug 27, 2021)

Do you play with an ensemble?

I recently played in a Polka band (baritone) & had a blast. oompa!


----------

